# AE "merlot" color with navy suit?



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Might be taking a quick road trip up to the AE Shoe Bank next week. Nathan said they have the Park Avenue merlot in my size. Just wondering what this color really looks like -- I see photos of it online looking almost brown but some "real world" pictures make it look much more burgundy/red.

I'd be getting these to wear with a navy suit. The alternative at the Shoe Bank is a Kenilworth plain-toe in brown OR walnut...undecided on the walnut without seeing it in person, too.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't speak to the color of the shoe (having not seen a pair of shoes that are verifiably burgundy AEs in the leather), but I can say this: The photos online that show them as brown-ish are all taken in a professional studio, while I've seen a variety of real-world photos in varying light that makes them look more red. Therefore, I'd assume that they're fairly reddish based on the evidence. Also, the AE website sometimes distorts color: "Brogue Suede" looks quite greenish online, but photos in the WAYWT thread and on Tumblr make it look more brown.

As to shoe style, I see a fairly large number of men (men who follow fashion but are still well-dressed) wearing sleekly lasted PTBs with suits, and though I like it, I think it works best with a specific cut of suit: small leg openings, no cuffs, slim lapels, lower rise pants. If your suits are more traditional, you might be better off with the oxford.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Having seen various AE shoes in merlot and burgundy at the SCP AE store I would wear them very confidently with a navy suit. The reddish hue is dark and rich and with socks that matched either the suit, the shoes or your mood would finish of an ensemble with fine style.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

The Park Avenues are a typical "oxblood" or "cordovan" (e.g., burgundy) color, and will look fine with a navy blue suit. They'll definitely look better than the blucher.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Topsider said:


> The Park Avenues are a typical "oxblood" or "cordovan" (e.g., burgundy) color, and will look fine with a navy blue suit. They'll definitely look better than the blucher.


This is the perfect answer, dparm. Now buy the shoes!


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

I have AE wingtips in Merlot -- they are a deep, dark burgundy. In low light they could pass for black and look very nice paired with a navy suit. Out of the options you list - Id pick up the PA in merlot to pair with a navy suit. I have walnut strands as well, but theyre more of a statement shoe with a navy suit.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info, folks. Merlot was appealing as an alternative to brown...I feel like I already have enough brown shoes.

Is the chili/walnut color much harder to do? Bear in mind I work in the consulting/business world so I need to be conservative.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I wear my Merlot Park Aves with a nacy suit all the time and think it's a great combo.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the Park Avenue in Merlot. It's redder than dead brown, but it's pretty brown. In any event, it looks fine with navy or gray pants.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

dparm said:


> Thanks for the info, folks. Merlot was appealing as an alternative to brown...I feel like I already have enough brown shoes.
> 
> Is the chili/walnut color much harder to do? Bear in mind I work in the consulting/business world so I need to be conservative.


I think it's harder to wear light brown shoes with a navy suit than it is to wear burgundy with the same. It would draw more attention to your shoes, I reckon, and it's a slightly more unusual shoe color. That's two strikes: not only does it not look as good (IMHO), it's less conservative.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

From the FAQ linked from the Home Page:
*
Cordovan, (reddish-brown is also 
called Oxblood, Merlot or Burgundy if
it's not Cordovan Leather) can
be worn with most suit colors!

*​Very versatile and perfect for Navy, especially if it's a more dressy occasion and brown might be too fashion forward.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Andy! I was just curious how the AE color compared to others in that family.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

As James mentions, the light affects how you'll see the color. It's generally darker than a normal burgundy. In fact, I spend the extra money for the AE merlot shoe cream and use it on non-AE burgundy shoes, such as Bass Weejuns and old Dexter loafers, because I prefer the more brownish/purplish red of the AE merlot. I don't have the AE Park Avenue in merlot, though. My AE merlots are split-toe bluchers and loafers, thus I don't wear them with a suit, but I would have no prob wearing this color with a suit if I had the Park Ave.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm about to head out and buy these...15% off at the new AE store that opened here in the suburbs.

Do I need to be careful with wearing red or maroon ties with these shoes? Might look weird if the tie is similar in color to the shoe, no?


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the tie and shoes looking too matchy. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

dparm said:


> I'm about to head out and buy these...15% off at the new AE store that opened here in the suburbs.
> 
> Do I need to be careful with wearing red or maroon ties with these shoes? Might look weird if the tie is similar in color to the shoe, no?


The texture difference would make it fine in my eyes. I've worn a navy suit with a red satin tie and burgundy shoes (don't shoot me, but they were penny loafers), and the colors/textures all worked well. To be honest, that was probably the best part of the set of clothes I was wearing.

Just make sure not to wear a burgundy leather tie. :smile:


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

dparm said:


> I'm about to head out and buy these...15% off at the new AE store that opened here in the suburbs.
> 
> Do I need to be careful with wearing red or maroon ties with these shoes? Might look weird if the tie is similar in color to the shoe, no?


No worries. A red or maroon tie would be fine.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Just think twice before wearing a merlot _leather_ tie.

Or any color leather tie.

Or even if your shoes aren't merlot. And, really, even if you're not wearing a shoes at all. Maybe _especially_ if you're not wearing shoes at all.


----------



## Bandit1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Topsider said:


> The Park Avenues are a typical "oxblood" or "cordovan" (e.g., burgundy) color, and will look fine with a navy blue suit. They'll definitely look better than the blucher.


I agree...I wear the AE Merlot Park Ave's with my BB navy blue (solid, stripe, and plaid) suits with cuffed trousers all the time. They look great and I receive compliments from several.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

dparm said:


> Do I need to be careful with wearing red or maroon ties with these shoes? Might look weird if the tie is similar in color to the shoe, no?


I would rather match the shoes with a belt of the same colour and go for a tie to match something in the suit.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Picked them up today from the newest store in Oakbrook, IL. $300 out the door (15% off). The color is definitely a nice red, leaning towards the brown side a bit. Very versatile for sure and I'm happy with the purchase!

That new store is really nice -- much bigger than any other I'd been to here in Chicago or in Manhattan. Good salespeople for sure.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

I've never worn them with a solid navy suit but I do have a couple of navy suits with a burgundy stripe that I wear a merlot Park Ave. with. It's a great comination.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hayek said:


> I wear my Merlot Park Aves with a nacy suit all the time and think it's a great combo.


Seconded!

I think the Merlot PA's are an incredibly versatile shoe.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

jeffreyc said:


> I would rather match the shoes with a belt of the same colour and go for a tie to match something in the suit.


OP,
Yes one's belt and tie generally *should* match -- that is fundamental, but a red or maroon necktie presents no problem whatsoever with merlot shoes. Trust me on this. You're fine.


----------

